# UD2 -- Mass Version -- Who Has Done It?



## kyoun1e (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been doing UD2 on and off for quite a while. Good results: Down from 209 lbs to 177 lbs as of this morning. My last bodyfat reading via calipers was done a couple weeks ago at 11.1%. I'm running out of gas on dieting and I'm probably damn close to 10% bodyfat...a place where I'd want to start bulking to take advantage of improved calorie partitioning.

To that end, I'm thinking of doing the UD2 Mass variant. The partitioning power of UD2 seems perfect for someone who wants to do a "slow, lean bulk."

I'm trying to set this up the plan over the next couple weeks. Thing is, info on UD2 mass is scarce. There's only a couple paragraphs in Lyle's book and I can't find a UD2 Mass log to save my life. 

Well, for those with any experience with this program or anyone really, comments welcome on my plan:

*Depletion Days 1-4:*

* Diet: Apprx 2,200 cals (-20% of maintenance which is 2,700); 100g carbs, 1.5g/lbm protein, the rest fat. Note: I'm starting below maintenance on these days to start to minimize fat gain. If I see no fat gain, I'll increase calories increasingly up to maintenance (2,700).
* Workout -- Day 1 -- Upper body tension; rep range 12-15; rest 30-60 sec.
* Workout -- Day 2 -- Lower body tension; rep range 12-15. rest 30-60 sec; Note: total sets for workouts 1 and 2 will approach 40-52 sets; Much lower than normal UD2's 80+.
* Workout -- Day 3 -- Cardio optional.
* Workout -- Day 4 -- Cardio optional.

*Tension Workout & Carbup*

* Tension Workout -- Day 5 -- Full body workout w/ rep range 6 - 12.
* Diet: Carbup UD2 style for entire day post tension with target carbs 6.25 carb g/lbm. We're talking 1,000 carbs here. Very little fat. 1g/lbm protein. Creatine load. Fuel the power workout below.

*Power Workout & Days 6, 7 Diet*

* Power Workout -- Day 6 -- Full body heavy workout w/ rep ranges 3 - 6.
* Diet: Maintenance +10%

One question I have is where to focus on increasing weight on the bar? Power workout is a given, not sure about tension or depletion workouts. I'd think no for depletion but maybe for tension.

Any and all comments welcome.

thanks.

KY


----------



## mccaulleyg (Sep 16, 2009)

try to increase on all of them, if you gaining mass they should all go up, I think the idea here is to hit PR on your power days since your cells will be volumized, creatine ect, but really increases in all workouts are possible


----------



## T_man (Sep 16, 2009)

wow kyoune nice work. I'd be really interested to see some progress pics maybe or new pics just to see the transformation.


----------



## kyoun1e (Sep 17, 2009)

T_man said:


> wow kyoune nice work. I'd be really interested to see some progress pics maybe or new pics just to see the transformation.



Interesting thought on increasing weight on the bar every workout. I think I may see how it goes and maybe it's one of those things where I feel like I can increase the weight on depletion and tension I will. Power workout...definitely.

As for pics, I'll post a couple. I'm fully depleted right now and heading into carbup.

Getting the itch to bulk.

KY


----------



## kyoun1e (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, here's a couple of pics:

*BEFORE UD2 -- 209 lbs; BF ?*






*CURRENT  (or 9/3)-- 178 lbs; BF 11.1% per caliper measurement*





Pic for current is actually a couple weeks old and I've had a couple more weeks of UD2, but you get the idea.

KY


----------



## T_man (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow that looks fantastic. Your starting to get separation between the delts.
Looks like you're going to partition very well.
Are you glad you chose to cut first rather than bulk and then an even longer cut?


----------



## Built (Sep 18, 2009)

Holy crap - you look awesome!

I'll be very interested to see what happens to you on a slow bulk with this.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 19, 2009)

> I'll be very interested to see what happens to you on a slow bulk with this.



betu would looooooooolll


----------



## kyoun1e (Sep 19, 2009)

T_man said:


> Wow that looks fantastic. Your starting to get separation between the delts.
> Looks like you're going to partition very well.
> Are you glad you chose to cut first rather than bulk and then an even longer cut?



Oh yeah, I"m glad I cut. What a dumb idea a bulk would have been back then.

This pic doesn't quite do me justice in the low ab area as it was taken a couple weeks ago. That said, I still have low ab fat there that's annoying. To be honest, I don't know if I have the energy to diet anymore and get to a lower BF level. I want to get there and beneift from the best partitioning, but I think I'm running out of gas.

What I'd like to do with UD2 Mass is spend the fall/winter slowly gaining with an RFL or UD2 normal in between, and then cut in the spring. Ideally, I could bulk to say, 190, but then cut back to 185.

A 185 that's bigger, but leaner than now.

Acheivable?

I mean...damn...I cut 30+ lbs since spring. Cutting less than 10 should be a snap no?

KY


----------



## kyoun1e (Sep 19, 2009)

Built said:


> Holy crap - you look awesome!
> 
> I'll be very interested to see what happens to you on a slow bulk with this.



Thanks Built.

Have you tried the mass version of UD2? I know you've done the UD2.

Looking for tips to tweak this as necessary. I feel like I'm the UD2 Mass guinea pig here.

The mass program is really the same program, but thrown in reverse I guess to take advantage of UD2's partitioning benefits...this time for mass. The greatest levers here seem to be:

* Increasing calories on all days.
* Increasing carbs to 100g on depletion days.
* Adjusting Depletion workouts slightly so they are anabolic vs fully depletion

It's these three levers I want to get right.

I've been tinkering with other bulking ideas, but the UD2 worked so well for cutting I just don't see why I would stray. This thing works...and theoretically, I can eat more and now lift more.

Carbup is carbup though. Ugh.

Any thoughts in advance appreciated.

KY


----------



## Built (Sep 19, 2009)

I have not done a UD bulk, but I'll scout around some of my haunts and see if I can't gather some information for you.


----------

